# 2000 Skeeter ZX2200 w/ Yamaha OX66 200HP Saltwater Series 2 (fresh rebuild 40hrs on rebuild) One-Owner Boat Corpus Christi TX



## liquidatetexas.com (Oct 24, 2005)

2000 Skeeter ZX2200 w/ Yamaha OX66 200HP Saltwater Series 2 (fresh rebuild 40hrs on rebuild) One-Owner Boat
$12,500
Located in Corpus Christi, Texas

Please read the full ad before calling, thanks!
We're doing a soft offering of this boat over the weekend, per the customer's request before we invest more into this boat and ask for more. There are only minor things needed on this boat and I will walk you through these things in the description.
HULL
*It is in excellent shape
*Has bimini top
*The keel guard came loose and only residual glue remains
*There is some fading we have not compounded or polished anything
*Some of the bilge area and boxes have a bit of mold and demonstrates not perfect housekeeping - nothing unusual in a boat of this age
*Between the two boxes, there was at one time a seat but it is cracked everything is there and it can be reinforced if you want to - we may fix this later
* There is a trolling motor mount on the bow however, there is not a trolling motor
*Zero stress cracks or damage to the hull. There are 2 soft spots - very mild we can not see what is under there but the owner says that they have been there for almost 15 years and have not gotten worse.
* It is equipped with live well as well, as leaning post, and backrest, one ice chest, and a swim ladder
Electronics- this is a weakness as there isn't a GPS and there is no stereo system to speak of on this boat. However, the speakers rather and the holes are there for the speaker mounts. power pole that works as well as a jack plate that works as it should,
Mechanical this boat was just run through Mike's marine who has always taken care of this boat and is also the person who rebuilt this motor at the tune of $8000 some years approx. 2 yrs ago.
TRAILER
A 2001 trailer in excellent condition was purchased used because the old one was rotten and this is in better shape. We were going to adjust the boat by moving it two feet back on the bunks and moving the bow stop back as well and have not does this yet and will not at this price.
This post is an opportunity to sell a bay boat at a good price before we invest time and money into this boat and have to ask more for it. If this is the boat for you - one that is turnkey ready to run and only needs minor things and isn't too expensive. Call 361//443///0000
The $12,500 we are asking for this boat is AS IS right now this weekend Monday we will go through this boat and fix those minor things, polish it up, and put it back up for $16,500.


----------

